# Winterization on extremely damaged house



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got a wint 2 hours away today. We are going near this property to do a trashout, so we will be in area. First time we've done anything on this wint house, though, and the damage report in the system says(reported 1 month ago) "Broken windows and roof missing and generally falling in", cause is "owner neglect and tornado per neighbor". I can't imagine the point of winterizing a house that doesn't have a ROOF. Can't wait to see what this looks like.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Houses winterized 5 times in 3 years by 5 different companies (fill in your own numbers).
Houses gutted by fire unsafe to walk across floors/stairs
Houses vandalized with no plumbing left
Houses sold/under contract
Winterized while crew rehabbing with electric and heat on

All examples of work orders completed over and over again even after contacting the assett company.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Just got a wint 2 hours away today. We are going near this property to do a trashout, so we will be in area. First time we've done anything on this wint house, though, and the damage report in the system says(reported 1 month ago) "Broken windows and roof missing and generally falling in", cause is "owner neglect and tornado per neighbor". I can't imagine the point of winterizing a house that doesn't have a ROOF. Can't wait to see what this looks like.


I have had to wint quite a few tear downs for nationals. Have had teardowns direct with brokers though and didn't wint them. It's a National thing......................


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Houses winterized 5 times in 3 years by 5 different companies (fill in your own numbers).
> Houses gutted by fire unsafe to walk across floors/stairs
> Houses vandalized with no plumbing left
> Houses sold/under contract
> ...


Yeah we did our third initial secure on the same property since around April. Every time it switches hand they want it done again.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I quit feeling guilty for charging to recycle locks a long time ago.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I quit feeling guilty for charging to recycle locks a long time ago.


Yeah. One of my guys called me today and said "Uhh.. I just secured this house a few weeks ago". I had to reassure him we didn't screw up and give him a duplicate order


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I quit feeling guilty for charging to recycle locks a long time ago.







I got over it a couple months in clear back in 09.

The old "F up on their part" routine comes to mind.
One time I made the mistake of mentioning it to a coordinator that it had just be done recently and didn't need to
be redone. They chastised me well for changing the locks and said they weren't paying for the second round.
Seems to me like it might have been the children. I told them they should not have sent me the w/o.

After that I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, at least LPS got it winterized so the toilets don't freeze and break.....:thumbup:

Anyone know what to bid to have structural engineer evaluate if its worth saving? "They" want a bid to place the property in marketable condition. Like that bid will ever get approved.....:no::no::no:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Is that finely aged urine In that toilet?


----------



## source1 (Oct 21, 2012)

I had one where the house was falling down and all of the roof structure was rotted. They wanted a bid to replace the roof and rotten trusses. I told them i would need to consult a engineer or architect and they told me they would reassign because my price was to high. Then they told me that any roofer should be able to complete the job.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

source1 said:


> I had one where the house was falling down and all of the roof structure was rotted. They wanted a bid to replace the roof and rotten trusses. I told them i would need to consult a engineer or architect and they told me they would reassign because my price was to high. Then they told me that any roofer should be able to complete the job.


Says the HS graduate making $15 an hour.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Well, at least LPS got it winterized so the toilets don't freeze and break.....:thumbup:
> 
> Anyone know what to bid to have structural engineer evaluate if its worth saving? "They" want a bid to place the property in marketable condition. Like that bid will ever get approved.....:no::no::no:


See what a restoration company will charge to get a bid and go from there. 

You could bid to demo as well.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> See what a restoration company will charge to get a bid and go from there.
> 
> You could bid to demo as well.


I think this a preconvey and is supposed to be free from "flood, fire, boiler explosion, etc, etc". 

If I actually thought they might consider repairing it, I'd have a restoration company give me a bid. This will be one those houses that sit for 4 years and the the city finally comes in and tears it down.

I'll give them a bid to trash it out, demo all walls and ceilings, thermo fog it and then get an engineer in to see if it structurally able to save.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I think this a preconvey and is supposed to be free from "flood, fire, boiler explosion, etc, etc".
> 
> If I actually thought they might consider repairing it, I'd have a restoration company give me a bid. This will be one those houses that sit for 4 years and the the city finally comes in and tears it down.
> 
> I'll give them a bid to trash it out, demo all walls and ceilings, thermo fog it and then get an engineer in to see if it structurally able to save.


That's why I always ask how much a restoration firm would charge to perform such a bid. Submit that as a bid. If they deny it, nobody has wasted their precious time. Out here, they won't even come out without a fee the moment you. Mention bank owned.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haven't questioned why in a long time. Just finished a "White Box" rehab for PAS. Bad ghetto job that could have been pushed over and no one would have noticed, but we replaced roof trusses, reshingled, gutted the interior and repainted everything and made a shiny nickle at the same time. Similar to conveyence.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i winted a toilet that fell through the floor to the lower level , used the " winterized " cover and all and as far as Any Roofer goes send along his PN and email addy curently im Using Rich G


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Haven't questioned why in a long time. Just finished a "White Box" rehab for PAS. Bad ghetto job that could have been pushed over and no one would have noticed, but we replaced roof trusses, reshingled, gutted the interior and repainted everything and made a shiny nickle at the same time. Similar to conveyence.


In other words they put more $$$ into a property than they could ever dream of getting out of it........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I like to look at it as they put the money into my pocket.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> In other words they put more $$$ into a property than they could ever dream of getting out of it........





I'm willing to bet that a majority of the houses are the same way.

Rehabbed or not.


Some are not selling period if they haven't been rehabbed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is someone's idea of a marketing plan. They have a property on their books that is worth 10K and they are owed 25000. They can sell it for 7500 as is or put 10k in it and sell it for 8500.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Or it's a blanket marketing policy across a number of properties. While you may have <10% in the ghetto that are being rehabbed and are not going to get the value out, you will have 90% that may get the value out that is put into them as they are in okay neighborhoods.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JMHO, but it doesn't work in our areas of the country regardless of the location. If you treat a middle or higher end property the same way you would rehab a crack shack, your going to lose potential buyers/investors.There have been several properties we have completed for banks that we knew we would have to redo the work once we bought it due to the type of materials and style.


----------

